# Sport Appearance Package?



## h777 (Apr 24, 2005)

If you find the GTO you want at the dealer, but want the Sport Appearance Package. Could you tell the dealer to put on Sport Appearance Package? And for how much? I know that they only come on red, silver, and black.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

h777 said:


> If you find the GTO you want at the dealer, but want the Sport Appearance Package. Could you tell the dealer to put on Sport Appearance Package? And for how much? I know that they only come on red, silver, and black.


You can have the dealer order the SAP in primer and then have it painted to match any color. Search using "SAP" and you will find prices out there and pics on just about every color.

Soooo, you can, for a fee, have SAP on any '04 or '05 Goat.


----------



## Norcal9 (Feb 27, 2005)

You can get it in any color (I have it in cyclone gray). The colors you mention are the colors that Pontiac has already done. But as the last post said you can have the dealership order it in primer and have it painted. If you want to know prices of the items, go to www.pontiacaccesories.com and they have the pieces listed along with the MSRP for the items. Make sure they order all the pieces for you. Or you might end up like me in waiting for the grille to arrive. 
The correct pieces should be the ground effects kit, lower front valance grille, and Mufflers and tips
The mufflers are stainless steel, which looks great
The grille insert
The Taller profile spoiler
I would do it soon, I guess the dealer was upset that pontiac sent literature with a lower MSRP, but when they ordered everything it was higher than the price listed. They had to eat the extra cost.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

before you order it, try to see it in person. i saw one at the dealer this weekend, and was disappointed with how things lined up. some parts i liked, others i would leave off.


----------



## h777 (Apr 24, 2005)

Checked out the prices and all together it looks like it will cost 3 grand. In addition to labor if you let the dealer install it. If I get the GTO, i will probably go for the changing the front end first. And if I have the money later, I will do the other stuff.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

you can get the hood, spoiler, grills for something like $700. you dont need the hood. 

the grills go for about 215 plus labor. the rear spoiler is available for around 125 from people that bought the kits if you hit the classifieds.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom said:


> you can get the hood, spoiler, grills for something like $700. you dont need the hood.
> 
> the grills go for about 215 plus labor. the rear spoiler is available for around 125 from people that bought the kits if you hit the classifieds.


I sell this kit for 550.00 + 150.00 shipping, and if you just want the grilles I'll sell them for 199.00 plus 50.00 shipping. Email me at [email protected]
:cheers


----------

